# Is CPC mandated by CMS



## dvneluv (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if CMS has mandated the CPC certification in order to work as a coder?


----------



## teemarie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
it's not mandatory to be a certified coder, but over the years CMS has been contemplating it. However,many large medical facilities now require the coder hold a AAPC or AHIMA cert.


----------



## kibdog (Sep 4, 2010)

*Required Credentials*

I worked for Medicare for over 3 years before I got my CPC-H and found a coding job.  Medicare does require their medical review RNs to have a coding certification now and I have noticed that some the education specialists also have a CPC.  It depends on the position you have with Medicare.

Regards,

Debbie Peterson, CPC-H


----------



## kibdog (Sep 4, 2010)

*Addendum*

Yes, to be clear, Medicare does require its providers to hire certified coders.


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 5, 2010)

OIG's compliance recommendations for providers and hospitals also support the use of certified coders.  While there isn't a mandate, there is language that encourages providers to utilize them.


----------

